# Female looking for someone to do sports with



## Julzyjo (Apr 4, 2010)

Really want to go out there and do everything: skating, rock climbing, tennis, squash, working out, jogging, cycling, etc. But need someone to push me abit  plus its more fun when u have company.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You should check out Duplays, it's designed to help people meet while getting involved in sports: 

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i couldn't find any people on thia site only leagues 
can you tell me how to connect to people there plz


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You sign up for the leagues and when you turn up for the event you get assigned to a team, instant new friends!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

where do u live?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dubai 2106 said:


> where do u live?


You would be just as well asking for her number...


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I know it's completely irrelevant Gav but please change your avatar already..

It keeps on reminding me that I should pick up watching House MD again every time I see it, and I feel guilty for not doing so 

Sorry for the disruption :focus: now please hehe



Gavtek said:


> You would be just as well asking for her number...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, it's not House, it's Malcolm Tucker!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where someone lives could be important. You never know. Give 'em the benefit of the doubt until they prove they are rotten scoundrels.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

In The Loop, classic stuff!!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

the image looks identical 



Gavtek said:


> No, it's not House, it's Malcolm Tucker!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You would be just as well asking for her number...


Wish that u could think beyond your nose


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai 2106 said:


> Wish that u could think beyond your nose


Pyou could enlighten us as to why the poster's residence has any relevance to playing sport? Why not ask what sports she wants to play?

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The person could possibly be wanting to know where they are located as finding someone to go do things with that lives 20 km away might not be ideal. 

Or it could be someone trolling.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

20 km away not be ideal ....... i don't thing so .... for girl boy can come to abo dhabi to her 

am i wrong ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

From her post, I get the impression that she is wanting to have a partner who she can do things with on a regular. A guy who wants to shmooze her from abu dhabi I got the impression wasnt what she was looking for. 

But what do I know?


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Why does it always have to be so classic every time?? Why am I not surprised at this comment?? Still it makes me laugh hard, thank god 



buddyab said:


> 20 km away not be ideal ....... i don't thing so .... for girl boy can come to abo dhabi to her
> 
> am i wrong ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> Why does it always have to be so classic every time?? Why am I not surprised at this comment?? Still it makes me laugh hard, thank god


Cigarette break... (I dont even smoke)


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

:focus::focus::focus::focus: :amen:


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Pyou could enlighten us as to why the poster's residence has any relevance to playing sport? Why not ask what sports she wants to play?
> 
> -


Because this question has been already answered in the main post 

(skating, rock climbing, tennis, squash, working out, jogging, cycling, etc)

In case of jogging as an example, It is preferred for my self to do it in close place to where I am living needless to mention, that it will facilitate for both person 

For a while the writer couldn’t think in anyway how the q could get wrong!








Please note that i don't like to get involved into such argument because it is useless 

Could you enlighten us of what has been missed?


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

Julzyjo said:


> Really want to go out there and do everything: skating, rock climbing, tennis, squash, working out, jogging, cycling, etc. But need someone to push me abit  plus its more fun when u have company.


Hi!

I am a woman and I would like to join you. How would you like to get in contact?


----------



## Mav737 (Apr 9, 2010)

Besides skating, have 'em all at the 'Pharaohs club' in Wafi & the 'Aviation Club'. Two fitness centres that I frequent. Would love to have some company, particularly for playing tennis & squash


----------



## seanrudz (Apr 11, 2010)

Julzyjo said:


> Really want to go out there and do everything: skating, rock climbing, tennis, squash, working out, jogging, cycling, etc. But need someone to push me abit  plus its more fun when u have company.



Hey,

I am looking for someone to play tennis or squash with, how do I contact you?

Sean


----------

